
Miscellaneous unsolicited (and possibly biased) career advice - heroHACK17
https://erikbern.com/2019/09/12/misc-unsolicited-career-advice.html
======
heroHACK17
> The key trick is to focus on the lowest cost highest impact ones. For
> instance, getting a PhD is an insanely high cost marker, as is going all-in
> and getting a perfect GPA. Those aren’t bad things in themselves, but the
> signal value compared to the investment is much lower than other things. For
> some things on the other spectrum, things with high signal value compared to
> the investment, I would say having built an open source project (that people
> use), or some award, having written things that got published, having
> started your own company (even though it failed), or many other things.

This really stood out to me. I definitely will be reminding myself of this
nugget the next time I think about 'going back to school to get a leg up in my
career'.

